

Microsoft Patents The Sudo Command - egonzalez
http://gizmodo.com/5402796/microsoft-patents-the-sudo-command

======
egonzalez
Link to the actual full story
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20091111094923390>

------
bayareaguy
How come this patent fails to mention AT&T's 1972 patent 4135240 on Dennis
Ritchie's setuid() function?

